# [Leser-Test]Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Die Legende in 5. Generation



## Junatic (13. Dezember 2017)

_Junatic_, 13.12.2017


*SCMG-5100*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zunächst möchte ich mich recht herzlich bei Scythe und Etonix Media, für die Unterstützung und die Bereitstellung dieses Testmusters bedanken.
Ohne Sie wäre dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen, danke.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Abmessungen*
L 110 mm x B 130 mm x H 154,5 mm


*Gewicht*
890g


*Kompatibilität*
Intel - 775 / 115x / 1366 / LGA2011(-3)
AMD - AM2(+) / AM3 (+) / AM4 / FM1 / FM2(+)


*Zubehör*
Montagekit AMD/Intel, Wärmeleitpaste, 4x Lüfterklammern, Anleitung, magnetischer Schraubendreher


*Lüfter*
1x Scythe Kaze Flex 120mm PWM


*Drehzahl*
300 - 1200 U/min


*Preis *
ca. 42€
____________________________________________________________​



*Einleitung*


Die Scythe Mugen Kühler Serie, gehört zu den beliebtesten und auch bekanntesten CPU Kühlern, die es auf dem Markt gibt. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es immer wieder eine PCGH-Version mit gleich zwei Lüftern zu kaufen.


Ende des Jahres 2016 wurde die 5. Generation vorgestellt, welche sich in den Tests ebenfalls behaupten konnte. Mit er Einführung von AMDs neuer AM4 Plattform, trat jedoch ein Kritikpunkt auf – kein Montagematerial für den Sockel AM4. Scythe bediente Käufer zunächst mit einem kostenlosen AM4-Kit, doch dabei sollte es nicht bleiben.


So kam es, dass der noch recht junge Mugen 5 eine Revision B spendiert bekommen hat, welche das Montagematerial für den AM4 Sockel bereits ab Werk hat. Diese überholte Version, möchte ich in meinem Test, gegen eine Auswahl verschiedener Kühler antreten lassen und herausfinden, ob der Scythe Mugen 5 es auch wieder zu einem Verkaufsschlager schafft.




*Verpackung und Inhalt*


Wie schon der Scythe Ninja 4, oder der Fuma, kommt auch der neue Mugen 5 Rev. B, in einer komplett schwarzen Verpackung, die mit Bildern und Informationen zum Kühler bedruckt ist.


Auf dieser Verpackung, erhalten Käufer erste Informationen zum erworbenen Kühler wie beispielsweise die Abmessungen von Kühler und Lüfter, oder die Kompatibilität zu den verschiedenen Sockeln. In der Verpackung, ist das Zubehör in einer kleinen, Eigenen Verpackung und besteht aus dem Montagekit für die AMD und Intel Sockel, etwas Wärmeleitpaste, 4x zusätzliche Lüfterklammern, einer Anleitung und einem magnetischen Schraubendreher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter der dem Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B beigepackt ist, ist der neue, Hauseigene Kaze Flex 120mm PWM. Dieser ist wie sein Vorgänger, in einem schwarz-grauem Design gehalten, während die Rillenstruktur auf den Lüfterblättern jedoch fehlt.


Die Rückseite des Lüfters sieht ähnlich aus. Das Kabel des Lüfters ist ab dem Austritt aus dem Gehäuse in einem schwarzen Sleeve gehüllt, was es einfacher macht, das Kabel im eingebauten Zustand zu verstecken. In der Mitte der Rückseite, befindet sich ein Aufkleber mit der Produktnummer des Lüfters: *SS1225FD12M-CHP*.


Eine der auffälligsten Änderung am Lüfter, ist die Verwendung von Lüfterentkopplungen an den Ecken des Lüfters. Während diese beim Vorgänger noch fehlten, sind diese nun vorhanden. Damit sie nicht unangenehm auffallen, sind sie farblich an das schwarz-graue Design angepasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Detailbetrachtung des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B*


Mit seiner Länge von 110 mm, seiner Breite von 130 mm und seiner Höhe von 154,5 mm gehört der Scythe Mugen 5, zu den etwas größeren Single Tower Kühlern.


Beim Betrachten fällt zunächst direkt auf, dass der Mittelsteg zur Fixierung des Kühlers, bereits vormontiert ist. Von der Vorderseite, können die Heatpipes, welche durch die Kühlfinnen gehen, sehr gut erkannt werden. Am oberen Ende, werden sie mit Heatpipe Kappen abgeschlossen und am Unteren Ende, enden sie in der Bodenplatte. Rück- und Vorderseite des Kühlers, sehen im Grunde identisch aus.


In der Seitenansicht, wird der asymmetrische Aufbau dann deutlich erkennbar. Alle Heatpipes sind direkt nach dem Austritt aus der Bodenplatte, nach Hinten gebogen. Das dient dazu, um auch hohe RAM Module einbauen zu können, ohne dass Kompatibilitätsprobleme entstehen. Damit dies selbst bei Mainboards mit 8 Speicherbänken der Fall ist, ist die Finnenstruktur an der Rückseite etwas ausgestellt, sodass eine kleine Einkerbung entsteht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Blick auf die Oberseite, können wir die Heatpipekappen der sechs Heatpipes noch einmal sehen. Mir gefallen die Heatpipekappen der Mugen Serie deutlich besser, als die Offenen Enden anderer Kühler. In der Mitte der Top Fin, ist das Scythe Logo eingestanzt, ein kleines aber doch feines Extra, dass der Optik sehr gut tut. Links und rechts vom Logo, befinden sich zwei kleine Löcher. Das hintere der beiden dient dazu, dass der mitgelieferte Schraubenzieher für die Montage, durch den Kühlkörper geführt werden kann.


Im Gegensatz zu vielen Eigenen aber auch anderen Kühlern der Konkurrenz, ist die Top Fin des Mugen 5 Rev. B, nicht eine einfache normale Finne, der ein Logo eingestanzt oder die eingefärbt wurde. Die Top Fin des Mugen 5 Rev. B ist deutlich dicker und somit wesentlich stabiler, als die anderen Finnen des Kühlkörpers. Das verleiht dem Kühler eine bessere Optik und lässt ihn zudem wertiger erscheinen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss schauen wir uns die Unterseite des Kühlers an. Erneut lässt sich der asymmetrische Aufbau gut erkennen. Auf der vernickelten Bodenplatte, befindet sich ein Aufkleber mit dem Hinweis, diesen vor dem Einbau zu entfernen. Entfernt man diesen, kommt die Bodenplatte zum Vorschein. Diese ist frei von Beschädigungen und ist spiegelglatt poliert. Da sind beste Voraussetzungen für ein bestmögliches Kühlergebnis.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Einbau des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B*


Um dein Einbauprozess noch weiter zu vereinfachen und zu verkürzen, ist der Mittelsteg beim Mugen 5 Rev. B bereits montiert. Das spart etwas Zeit und einen meist fummeligen Arbeitsschritt weniger.


Wie schon beim Mugen 4, wird auch beim Mugen 5 Rev. B für eine Montage auf einem AMD Sockel die Standard AMD Backplate benötigt. Für Intel Sockel, wird die beigepackte Backplate verwendet. Diese wird von der Rückseite des Mainboards angelegt und von der anderen Seite mit vier Daumenschrauben befestigt. Auf die vier Daumenschrauben, werden nun die entsprechenden Haltestege aufgeschraubt. Diese liegen einmal als Variante für AMD Sockel und einmal als Variante für Intel Sockel bei. Je nachdem wie die Haltestege befestigt werden, entscheidet sich später, die Ausrichtung des Kühlers.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kann bereits die Wärmeleitpaste aufgebracht werden. Um eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit gewährleisten zu können, verwende ich nicht die beigefügte Wärmeleitpaste, sondern benutze bei allen Kühlern die Noctua NT-H1. Mit dieser mache ich ein Reiskorn großen Klecks in die Mitte der CPU und verstreiche sie nicht. Das macht der Anpressdruck des Kühlers im Anschluss von alleine.
Das Aufbringen des Kühlers erfolgt als nächstes. Dank bereits vormontiertem Quersteg, muss dieser nur aufgesetzt und dann festgeschraubt werden. Das klappt sehr schnell und einfach, man muss lediglich darauf achten, beide Seiten gleichmäßig anzuziehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man alle diese Schritte erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht, hat man einen fertig montierten Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B, der nur darauf warte die CPU kühl zu halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank des Asymmetrischen Aufbaus, kann trotz verbauten Kühler, ein Austausch der RAM Riegel erfolgen. Somit hält Scythe sein Versprechen, auf maximale RAM Kompatibilität, ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt verlief der Einbau ohne Probleme und ging dank der wenigen, einfachen Schritte, war der Kühler schnell montiert. Ich brauchte für den Einbau knapp 5 Minuten und auch jeder, der noch nie einen CPU Kühler verbaut hat, sollte es ohne Probleme schaffen den Mugen 5 Rev. B zu verbauen.


----------



## Junatic (13. Dezember 2017)

*Testsystem und Testverfahren*


CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K @ 3.5GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI
RAM: 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1866MHz
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770
SSD/HDD: 120GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Netzteil: 700W be quiet! Straight Power 10
Gehäuse: Offener Testaufbau
Windows: 10 Pro 64-Bit




*Temperaturen und Lautstärke*


Die Temperaturen bei allen Kühler-Tests werden gemessen, während die CPU mithilfe von Prime95 Vollständig ausgelastet ist. Dabei wird die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters mithilfe eines Adapters auf 7V und 12V fixiert. Gemessen wird in einem Intervall von 10 Minuten und anschließend wird der Mittelwert aus den gesammelten Werten gebildet. Zusätzlich wird die Temperatur im Idle und einer Spannung von 5V gemessen.


Mit 5V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *27°C*
Mit 7V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *58°C*
Mit 12V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *53°C*


Für die Lautstärkenmessung wird in einem Abstand von 30cm, von der Mitte des Lüfters ausgehend, gemessen. Die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten des Lüfters werden auch hier auf 5V, 7V und 12V fixiert. Es werden, für jede Geschwindigkeit drei Messungen durchgeführt und der Mittelwert gebildet. Dadurch werden im offenen Testaufbau etwas höhere Werte erreicht als wenn der Kühler in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse verbaut ist.


Das Grundrauschen im Raum beträgt *33,5dB*
Mit 5V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *34dB*
Mit 7V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *35dB*
Mit 12V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *44dB*




*Die Werte im Vergleich*


Zum Vergleich des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B ziehen wir folgende Kühler heran
be quiet! Dark Rock TF (72€)
Cryorig A40 (85€)
Cryorig H5 Ultimate (45€)
Cryorig H7 (30€)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (30€)
Lepa Exllusion 240 (85€)
Raijintek Pallas (40€)
Scythe Ninja 4 (42€)
Scythe Mugen 4 (40€)
Scythe Fuma (43€)
Scythe Kabuto 3 (43€)
Thermalright Macho Rev. B (43€)
Thermalright Macho 120 SBM (43€)


Im Idle, reiht sich der Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B, wie auch sein Vorgänger, im Mittelfeld, mit 27°C, ein. Da sich moderne CPUs immer besser herunter Takten können, wenn sie sich im Idle befinden, sind die Temperaturen hier eng beieinander.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch unter Voller Auslastung und einer Spannung von 7V, schafft es der Mugen 5 Rev. B in das gute Mittelfeld. Hier trifft man nicht nur auf die Konkurrenz, sondern kann auch den eigenen Vorgänger um einen Grad schlagen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 12V Spannung und voller Auslastung, drehte sich das Blatt komplett und ich war sehr überrascht, den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B, mit nur 53°C auf dem dritten Platz zu sehen. Zur Sicherheit habe ich alle Messungen noch einmal wiederholt, doch es kam bei allen zu dem gleichen Ergebnis. Der Neue Kaze Flex Lüfter skaliert in Verbindung mit dem Aufbau des Mugen 5 Rev. B, anscheinend sehr gut bei hoher Drehzahl. Hier wird ein Großteil der Konkurrenz und auch der Mugen 4, weit hinter sich gelassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrachten wir nun die Lautstärke, so gibt sich der Kaze Flex Lüfter, bei 5V sehr ruhig. Mit 34dB liegt man minimal oberhalb des Grundrauschens im Raum von 33,5dB.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei 7V bleibt man auf einem guten, dritten Platz und zeigt somit, was der neue Lüfter leisten kann. Der Mugen 4 wird dabei, wenn auch nur sehr knapp, hinter sich gelassen. Allerdings traten bei 7V, ab und an, leichte Lagergeräusche auf. In einem stillen Raum fielen diese natürlich auf, im Betrieb mit anderen Lüftern oder der Grafikkarte, jedoch nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dasselbe zeigt sich auch bei vollen Umdrehungen mit 12V Spannung. Mit 44dB ist der Mugen 5 Rev. B zwar nicht mehr leise, allerdings bleibt ein Großteil der Konkurrenz hinter ihm, was auch wieder knapp auf den Vorgänger zutrifft. Behalten wir aber die unglaubliche Temperatur bei 12V im Hinterkopf, ist diese Lautstärke eine sehr gute Leistung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zusammenfassung*


Scythe hat es geschafft und liefert mit dem neuen Mugen 5 Rev. B, einen würdigen Nachfolger für den erfolgreichen Mugen 4. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger, konnte der Einbau stark verbessert werden und auch der veränderte Aufbau mit hoher RAM Kompatibilität weiß zu gefallen.


Bereits bei der Verpackung sind erste optische Veränderungen zu erkennen. Diese schützt den Kühler jedoch weiterhin Einwandfrei und liefert wie üblich, erste und wichtige Informationen zum Produkt.
Im Vergleich mit einigen anderen Kühlern, wirkt das Zubehör eher spartanisch, auch wenn die zwei zusätzlichen Lüfterklammern eine schöne Dreingabe sind.
Ich würde mich hier über Beispielsweise ein Y-Kabel freuen, mit dessen Hilfe der optionale, zweite Lüfter direkt verwendet werden kann. Dennoch erfüllt das Zubehör absolut seinen Zweck und besonders der beigefügte, magnetische Schraubenzieher wird noch häufiger bei anderen Arbeiten zum Einsatz kommen.


Hält man den Kühler dann nach dem Auspacken in der Hand, spürt man die Qualität des Kühlers. Während der Vorgänger noch etwas empfindlich an den Finnen war und diese beim Einbau schnell mal etwas verbogen worden sind, strotzt der Mugen 5 Rev. B nur so vor Stabilität. Die Finnen lassen sich nur an den Äußersten Spitzen verbiegen, wodurch der später folgende Einbau nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


Diese Stabilität kommt zum einen durch den verbesserten Aufbau der Finnenstruktur, zum anderen aber auch durch die sehr stabile und deutlich dickere Top Fin. In Verbindung mit den Mugen typischen Heatpipe Kappen, von denen sich andere Kühler eine Scheibe abschneiden könnten, ergibt der Mugen 5 Rev. B ein sehr ansehnliches, sportliches Design. Eine schwarze Top Fin würde das ganze zwar edler aussehen lassen und auch recht gut zum farblichen Design des Lüfters passen, jedoch erfüllt die silberne Top Fin ihren Zweck hervorragend.


Damit der Kühler nicht nur schön aussieht, sondern seine Arbeit schnell verrichten kann, wurde der Einbau im Vergleich zum Vorgänger noch einmal beschleunigt. so ist es selbst absoluten Neulingen Problemlos möglich, dem Mugen 5 Rev. B in knapp 5 Minuten fertig eingebaut zu bekommen. Denke ich an den aufwändigen Einbau beim Mugen 3 zurück, hat Scythe eine wirkliche Verbesserung hinbekommen.


Ist der Kühler eingebaut, verrichtet er seine Arbeit dank des neuen Kaze Flex 120 PWM Lüfter gut und leise. Der eigene Vorgänger, sowie einige Kühler der Konkurrenz, werden zurückgelassen. Das zeigt, dass sich der Mugen 5 Rev. B definitiv nicht verstecken muss. Die nun endlich vorhandenen Entkopplungen an den Lüfterecken, tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. Besonders stutzig machte mich allerdings die Temperatur bei vollen Umdrehungen mit 12V. Hier legt der Mugen 5 Rev. B einen starken Sprung von 7V hin und setzt sich noch vor deutlich größere Kühler. Auch mehrmaliges Nachmessen, brachte das gleiche Ergebnis.


Insgesamt also, macht der neue Mugen in Form des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B, also einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Mit einer sehr guten Verarbeitung und einigen positiven Neuerungen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, ergeben in Verbindung mit den guten Temperatur- und Lautstärkewerten und dem schnellen, einfachen Einbau, ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket. Ich bin mir sich hier einen weiteren Kassenschlager vor mir zu haben und kann mit Sicherheit behaupten - Das ist der beste Mugen aller Zeiten!
Es bleibt also außer Frage, dass sich der Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B, meinen Gold Award verdient hat. 




*Pro*
*+* sehr gute Verarbeitung
*+* sehr einfacher Einbau
*+* sehr gute RAM Kompatibilität
*+* gute Temperaturwerte
*+* gute Lautstärkewerte
*+* gutes Zubehör


*Contra*
*-* Standard AMD Backplate für AMD Montage benötigt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrudi (13. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den Test.Habe ihn mir letzt für 38€ kaufen können.Er soll als Ersatz dienen wenn meine Aio mal ausfählt und einen Ryzen 1700x kühlen.Ich hätte mir gewünscht das der Lüfter schwarz ist.


----------



## IronAngel (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den Kühler auch schon länger im Einsatz und bin auch super zufrieden damit. Kühlt meinen R7 1700 problemlos leise. Für mich war es wichtig das der Kühler schön Kompakt ist und trotzdem gut kühlt. Ich wollte nicht nochmal so ein Monster wie den Macho haben. 

Ich denke die einzige Konkurenz die ich zur Zeit sehe wäre ein Broken 3, aber der widerrum ist nicht ganz so Kompakt gebaut.


----------



## mr.malcom (13. Dezember 2017)

Junatic schrieb:


> ...
> Mit 5V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *27°C*
> Mit 7V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *58°C*
> Mit 12V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B: *53°C*
> ...



27Grad bei 5V und heißer bei 7V und 12V?
Hat sich da evtl. ein Fehler eingeschlichen?


----------



## Junatic (13. Dezember 2017)

Nein hat sich nicht, denn die 5V habe ich nur im Idle getestet, die 7V und 12V dann unter Full Load. 
"Zusätzlich wird die Temperatur im Idle und einer Spannung von 5V gemessen."


----------



## Goitonthefloor (14. Dezember 2017)

Wurde der ninja 4 mit push pull getestet? So läuft er jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## bastian123f (14. Dezember 2017)

Super Test von dir. Schön strukturiert und an alles gedacht.


----------



## VMax8 (28. Juli 2018)

Ein toller Test, vielen Dank. Der Scythe Mugen 5 ist gerade auch einer meiner Favoriten für ein Asus Strix X470.  In dem aktuellen Test der PCGamesHardware wird jedoch von einem extrem hohem Anpressdruck in deren Tabelle berichtet (460 N gegenüber durchschnittlich 250 N).  Weiterhin kann man in dem deutschen Videotest, welcher auf der Herstellerseite angeboten wird, sehen, dass sich das Mainboard (AMD) schon leicht biegt.

Diese Punkte finde ich etwas bedenklich! Oder schätze ich dieses falsch ein?

Ein Feedback zu den genannten Problemen wäre sehr nett. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Juli 2018)

Da würde ich lieber einen Brocken 3 kaufen.

Was mich noch interessiert, mit welchem Gerät hast du die Lautstärke gemessen ?

Was ist an der AMD Backplate negativ? Ist doch gut ein Bauteil weniger und weniger Rohstoffe nötig.

LG


----------

